# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي > منتدى رمضان شهر الذكر والقرآن >  اثمن ثلاث ساعات

## ابن الجنوب

*إليكم أثمن ثلاث ساعات 

][®][^][®][الساعة الأولى : ][®][^][®][ 

(أول ساعة من النهار _ بعد صلاة الفجر) 
قال الإمام النووي رحمه الله في كتاب الأذكار 
(اعلم أن أشرف أوقات الذكر في النهار الذكر بعد صلاة الصبح ). 
وأخرج الترمذي عن أنس رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: (من صلى الفجر في جماعة ثم قعد يذكر الله حتى تطلع الشمس ثم صلى ركعتين كانت له كآجر حجة وعمرة تامة تامة تامة )رواه الترمذي وقال حديث حسن . 
وكان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا صلى الغداة جلس في مصلاه حتى تطلع الشمس حسناء . 
ونص الفقهاء على استحباب استغلال هذه الساعة بذكر الله تعالى حتى تطلع الشمس وفي الحديث(اللهم بارك لأمتي في بكورها ). 
لذا يكره النوم بعد صلاة الصبح لأنها ساعة تقسم فيها الأرزاق فلاينبغي النوم فيها بل احيائها بالذكر والدعاء وخاصة أننا في شهر رمضان الذي فيه يتضاعف الأجر والثواب . 


][®][^][®][الساعة الثانية :][®][^][®][ 

(آخر ساعة من النهار _قبل الغروب) 
هذه الساعة الثمينة تفوت على المؤمن الصائم غالباً بالانشغال بإعداد الإفطار والتهيء له وهذا لاينبغي لمن حرص على تحصيل الأجر فهي لحظات ثمينة ودقائق غالية .. هي من أفضل الأوقات للدعاء وسؤال الله تعالى _ فهي من أوقات الاستجابة . 
كما جاء في الحديث ( ثلاث مستجابات :دعوة الصائم ،ودعوة المظلوم ، ودعوة المسافر )رواه الترمذي. 
وكان السلف الصالح لأخر النهار أشد تعظيماً من أوله لأنه خاتمة اليوم والموفق من وفقه الله لاستغلال هذه الساعة في دعاء الله . 

][®][^][®][الساعة الثالثة :][®][^][®][ 

( وقت السحر) . 
السحر هو الوقت الذي يكون قبيل الفجر قال تعالى (والمستغفرين بالأسحار ). 
فاحرص أخي الصائم على هذا الوقت الثمين بكثرة الدعاء والاستغفار حتى يؤذن الفجر ، وخاصة أننا في شهر رمضان فلنستغل هذه الدقائق الروحانية فيما يقوي صلتنا بالله تعالى. 
قال تعالى حاثاً على اغتنام هذه الساعات الثمينة بالتسبيح واتهليل : 
( وسبح بحمد ربك قبل طلوع الشمس وقبل غروبها ومن آناء الليل فسبح وأطراف النهار لعلك ترضى).وقال تعالى : (وسبح بحمد ربك قبل طلوع الشمس وقبل غروبها ومن الليل فسبحه وأدبار السجود ). 
قال الحسن البصري رحمه الله : ( الدنيا ثلاثة أيام أما أمس فقد ذهب بما فيه ، وأما غداً فلعلك لاتدركه ، وأما اليوم فلك فاعمل فيه ).*

----------


## مسار الضوء

بحق من اجمل الساااعات

      جزاك الله خير

 وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك

                   تقبل مروري

----------


## ابو نعيم

جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## معاذ القرعان

[align=center][/align]شكرا على المعلومات الرائعة

----------

